# Big azz titties



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.lohanfreestyle.com/

Sorry if its been posted. Appears to be appropriate enough, enjoy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well, so much for this being a fish site.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

that sh*t was tooo funny


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Lame......


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats was cool!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i like this lmao


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

retarded

the queer pronounced angelina jolie as angelina juh-lee


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Uhhh...?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiiice


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, hes gotta be queer cause he has an accent


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha, i had the whole class watching it, too funny.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

LUST


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The sh*t I have to watch...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut was funny...it was f*cking gay


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I demand my five minutes back.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

me 2


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*THIS WAS THE BEST sh*t I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE *
























































*smokes a cigarette*


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't like Ms. Lohan. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

micus said:


> yeah, hes gotta be queer cause he has an accent
> [snapback]797977[/snapback]​


it's a joke dont be so sensitive


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

very lame


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty funny


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Well, so much for this being a fish site.
> [snapback]797891[/snapback]​


It's called the lounge, let me spell it, L_O_U_N_G_E. Not piranha discussion, not feeding and nutrition, but the lounge.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pretty cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> [snapback]797992[/snapback]​


Someone find the male version for Xenon so he can cheer up :laugh:


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

she does have big who who's i'll hand that to her, but she'd still look better neeked


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Someone find the male version for Xenon so he can cheer up :laugh:
> [snapback]798423[/snapback]​


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Well, so much for this being a fish site.
> [snapback]797891[/snapback]​


why do you complain whenever someone posts an ass, or a sexy woman, are you that f*cking afraid of the opposite sex that you feel the need to gripe about it? Guess what? Nobody gives a f*ck. You can push KQ to post all the bullshit you want about 'assvatars' but we all know your the true one griping about it, and shes just following suit and doing your dirty work so you wont look like a *** because you cant handle looking at a little titty.

grow some f*cking balls, please.

oh, and this is the lounge.. maybe you should get the f*ck out of it if you want to talk fish.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

your whining makes my balls hurt, Filo.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> your whining makes my balls hurt, Filo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. because we all know every topic Filo starts in the lounge has everything to do with fish, especially the ones how someone from our military did something wrong


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WAIT !!!! guys i think something is wrong.

yup yup defintaly something wrong. not with the video it was deals

oh yeah um lindsay lohan is soooo hott and that video was like what the hell is going on was the guy on crack when he was rapping .


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Drew said:


> your whining makes my balls hurt, Filo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah men he,s allways whining about some ass or something 
like he allways talk,s about fish


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

that was great


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

that was hilarious


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

it was funny

in a stupid funny kinda way









i liked when hes like hilton twins... they got no tities


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t....


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

awesome


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

he must like little titties. (filo)


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

damn filo... your starting crap in this thread too? its unescapable ay?

o well... on a lighter note, i thought the video was slightly amusing not that funny tho...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

stop ganging up on filo...lol the movie sucked is all thats why he prolly said it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> stop ganging up on filo...lol the movie sucked is all thats why he prolly said it
> [snapback]799768[/snapback]​


that sorta is lol.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

lol great.. the two racial kids who always make racial comments are gangin together now... UNITE !!!

LOL


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not racist ...dont make me cry!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

oh ite son...

anyway back to the video...yea it was funny..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stop f*cking de-railing threads you fuckin wastes.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

did u call me a fuckin waste


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Im not a fuckin waste!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: this was my tounge the whole time


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

dont worry crazy clown i got yo back son...

lol

guys u seem to forget this is the internet....

chill out


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

big ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i didnt say ne thing but

"did u call me af ucking waste"

im a big time thug now uh oh watch out ...death in numbers imma shank you son


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> did u call me a fuckin waste
> [snapback]799796[/snapback]​


I dunno are you? K Fizz you know you my boy.








Filo, I don't have any problems with, and Heartless I've always liked.

Death sucks balls :rasp:









Anyway that was a funny video.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lets all hug each other


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i didnt say ne thing but
> 
> "did u call me af ucking waste"
> 
> ...










wtf?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lets all hug each other
> [snapback]799826[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u didnt let me finish...ur to cute to be shanked tho so id never think about it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u didnt let me finish...ur to cute to be shanked tho so id never think about it
> [snapback]799830[/snapback]​










dammit and i wanted to see what u were made out of


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur a big ass dude

ur like wut an inch taller then me? but how much do u weigh...i only weigh 215 i gained 5 pounds so im sad


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damnit, dont make me pull out my internet fighting stats

Height 6'8"
Weight 270
body fat 4%
Fighting technique, karate black belt 8 degree


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u look like ur 5 feet tall


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i have like 12 percent body fat


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

this topic has been totally derailed


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and ur point...it wasnt that great to begin with


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol now THAT is a good point kfizzly haha.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thank you thank you

i try


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Damnit, dont make me pull out my internet fighting stats
> 
> Height 6'8"
> Weight 270
> ...


I believe your overdue for a growth spurt...a HUGE growth spurt, considering Im taller than you :rasp:

So full of BS


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder how off topic and we can get this thread. Maybe we can derail the hell out of it and make it 50 pages.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have my own to admire


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> I have my own to admire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you be in the video Chels?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts chels never heard of it


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont like freckles.... but i found it entertaining


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Damnit, dont make me pull out my internet fighting stats
> 
> Height 6'8"
> Weight 270
> ...


prepare to get owned...

its is nearly impossible to get body fat lower than 5%... lower than that you would not be living, you need fat to function, store energy, and keep your internal organs in-tact ... if u did have those stats you be a pro body builder


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

actually body builders have like 1 percent body fat..u can live


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> actually body builders have like 1 percent body fat..u can live
> [snapback]801397[/snapback]​


that is a myth.... its impossible


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it is possible dude...trust me...wut most body builders do is 6 weeks before a competition they basically stop eating and just work out and drink protein shakes and stuff...in order to be that defined u neede like 1 percent body fat...and i have a freind whose at 2


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> it is possible dude...trust me...wut most body builders do is 6 weeks before a competition they basically stop eating and just work out and drink protein shakes and stuff...in order to be that defined u neede like 1 percent body fat...and i have a freind whose at 2
> [snapback]801417[/snapback]​


go to www.hardcorebodybuilding.net and ask if you dont belive me...

i know you cut before a competition to drop a few %, but you will NEVER reach 1-2%.... ever


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

even my weight training teacher ex body builder says u can go down to 1 percent


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> even my weight training teacher ex body builder says u can go down to 1 percent
> [snapback]801435[/snapback]​


im gonna splooge in your mouth while you slumber!!!! trust me dude.... just trust me... write to arnold and ask, your in CA...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ooooooommmmmmggggg
lol

i knowim rite trust me im rite


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dont push me bitch.....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol u cant splooge ur 12 years old u havent hit puberty yet

hehehe

and yers u can have 1 percent body fat im rite im rite im rite


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol u cant splooge ur 12 years old u havent hit puberty yet
> 
> hehehe
> 
> ...


you are not right!! you are just dumb


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

omg

u wanna scrap homie...winner gets to splooge in the loosers face


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> omg
> u wanna scrap homie...winner gets to splooge in the loosers face
> [snapback]801486[/snapback]​


i dont get down that way.... you =


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so wut if i am


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

then may your asshole bleed until death


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not gay


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> it is possible dude...trust me...wut most body builders do is 6 weeks before a competition they basically stop eating and just work out and drink protein shakes and stuff...in order to be that defined u neede like 1 percent body fat...and i have a freind whose at 2
> [snapback]801417[/snapback]​


that is the stupidest sh*t I've ever heard


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i had to say something in order not to lose the argument


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I dont think anyone is 2% body fat, you would probably die at that %...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur 5 feet tall u cant talk hehehe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ur 5 feet tall u cant talk hehehe
> [snapback]801646[/snapback]​










Little man!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bored waiting for the download


----------

